# Redback Boot Review



## NomadicMedic

I wanted to wear these boots for a while before posting a review.

When I got my boot allowance at the end of last summer, I decided I wanted to go with something different. The only requirement was they had to be black with a smooth toe, have a steel or composite toe and take a shine. I had been wearing 5.11 ATAC shield boots as my everyday duty boot, but saw that many of the guys were wearing Romeo style slip on boots. I asked around and saw that Redback was the brand that most of the guys were wearing.







So, off I went to the local work wear/boot store to try on a pair. After wearing side zip/lace ups, the romeo felt odd. Almost a little too loose, but very comfortable. I decided to buy a pair and give 'em a shot at work.

After 8 months, here's what I can tell you.

The Pros:

They are amazingly comfortable. More so than any other boot I've worn. They're super easy to slip on and off. A real plus when you're jumping into bunker gear or getting up in the middle of the night. they just slide on like slippers. They hold up very well. The soles are still in great shape after 8 months of non stop use. The leather still looks good, even with all the nicks and knocks that duty boots take.

The Cons:

They don't provide the same amount of ankle support that zip up/lace up boots provide. I've almost rolled my ankle on uneven terrain a few times. It's a pain to get 'em "inspection shiny". Plan on putting in some serious work if you need these boots to really shine. The side elastic can get stretched out if you wear huge socks. I tend to wear either REI hikers or Smartwool, and these are the right fit.

End result? I like 'em a lot. I wear these almost every shift, unless they're still damp from a decon or weather. I'd recommend these to anyone who's in and out of their boots a lot or wants lightweight comfort and doesn't require stiff ankle support. You'll find 'em priced anywhere from $150 to $99 on sale. 


_This is my own review. I did not receive compensation from Redback or anyone else._


----------



## ShotMedic

I like em' a lot as well I think I have had mine for 2 years now, We call them the Medic Slippers cause when your on the box you need to be able to throw on something comfy at night really quick. another cool thing is the soles are made out of a clear material that doesnt leave black streaks on the floor. and I agree fully a pain in the but to polish but do able with loottts of elbow grease and sweat. I sported mine through my clinical time at the hospital during Paramedic school and my feet held up fine. one thing i found odd is the right toe on my socks have a hole on them from the boot. Have you noticed that?? i wear smartwool medium socks too and those still have holes in them.


----------



## NomadicMedic

ShotMedic said:


> I like em' a lot as well I think I have had mine for 2 years now, We call them the Medic Slippers cause when your on the box you need to be able to throw on something comfy at night really quick. another cool thing is the soles are made out of a clear material that doesnt leave black streaks on the floor. and I agree fully a pain in the but to polish but do able with loottts of elbow grease and sweat. I sported mine through my clinical time at the hospital during Paramedic school and my feet held up fine. one thing i found odd is the right toe on my socks have a hole on them from the boot. Have you noticed that?? i wear smartwool medium socks too and those still have holes in them.



Yeah, I have a hole in the sock at the big toe on my left foot. Strange. It's only with one pair of socks though.


----------



## ShotMedic

when its laundry day and im wearing my heavy smartwool socks no holes, but yeah  just like my wildland days with the Forest Service, we would all show off our White Bite from the white wildland boots when breaking in a new pair, now we all see how long a sock will hold up to the redback bite


----------

